# Helloooo? Does anyone actually own one of these?



## tiiger (Nov 29, 2004)

Just curious. No posts in the past year. 
Anyway, here's to you.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

No, but half the parts I buy from the dealer have a "Skoda Auto" logo on them... so you'd assume that SOMEONE does.


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (joako)*

yes mate i own one its a skoda octavia tdi 130 bhp ive had it remapped its now 170bhp very good cars reliable good build v w bought it about 8years ago from skoda [europe] im from belfast northern ireland thousands here lot of private taxi drivers own them [cabs]


----------



## StaringBack (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (octav.ed)*

Post up some pics!


----------



## kixx (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (StaringBack)*

There ya go
Skoda Octavia II 1.6 MPI 2005
http://www.flickr.com/photos/9...3907/ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/9...3903/ 


_Modified by kixx at 4:54 AM 6-30-2005_


----------



## StaringBack (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (kixx)*

That car is HOT. Man, I want one of these but it'll never happen







. Do you have any interior shots?


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

Indeed, I love these cars, looks like a saab 95 series mixed with a passat.


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (sevenVT)*

nice cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kixx (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (StaringBack)*

I don't have any interior shots ATM, but I'll post some next week (my camera is currently on loan)


----------



## kixx (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: (StaringBack)*

I don't have any interior shots ATM, but I'll post some next week (my camera is currently on loan)


----------



## PetRaN (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: some pics*

 >>click for some of my pics<<


----------



## StaringBack (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: some pics (PetRaN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PetRaN* »_ >>click for some of my pics<<

oh damn! hot car!


----------



## PetRaN (Mar 17, 2004)

thank you


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

yes ill second that m8 .hot car!


----------



## Howzer (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (octav.ed)*

Hi everyone,
I'm new here and I'm a Skodadriver from Sweden.
The car below belongs to a fellow member in the Swedish Skoda Club








And this is me at the stating line at a track day








// Howzer


----------



## StaringBack (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Howzer)*

Your friend's is a bit on the ricey side, but yours is a hell-of-an-awesome car dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vr32oom (Aug 2, 2004)

*Re: (StaringBack)*

i own a fabia 1.9 tdi


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (Howzer)*

now.thats some size of spoiler your m8s got there.not your typical octy spoiler.suits the car tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: Helloooo? Does anyone actually own one of these? (tiiger)*

well tiiger.







you certainly got your question answered there m8







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif have a


----------



## Markus.UK.bora (May 29, 2004)

*Re: Helloooo? Does anyone actually own one of these? (octav.ed)*

I might be buying a Fabia VRS in the next year. I can't decide between it and a Golf 1.9 GT TDI 115, with aristo's and 25th Anniversary kit.. By the way, i Live in Portadown, Northern Ireland. ^^^^ If i get the Fabia we'll have to have GTG, Are you on Briskoda,net???


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: Helloooo? Does anyone actually own one of these? (Markus.UK.bora)*

yes m8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif briskoda. hard decision you will need 2 drive them both c wot u think.yea was tryin 2 get the boys interested in kartin at eddie irvines new place in bangor.was down south at pallas meet outdoor kartin,it was good crack.if u do get the vrs join briskoda its an excellent site m8







.keep in touch get a







sometime check out the cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ScrapeIfYourMexican (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Helloooo? Does anyone actually own one of these? (octav.ed)*

that's not rice, that's called being euro in europe.


----------



## Sc0OTeR (Aug 5, 2005)

Noroc kixx, si io`s din Tm








In Romania, Skoda is a very succesfull car due to its great quality for it`s price


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

is there any one else in the world owns a skoda?


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (octav.ed)*

come on lads







must b others out there with good taste







show us your cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif mite b worth a







.


----------



## Howzer (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (octav.ed)*

Hi everyone,
mayby I can show you another one from Sweden. This one is a real sleeper from tuner ACE Competition. Its an Octavia 4X4 with over 300 hp and a suspension system to die for! In a test that a magazine did it was faster around the track than tuned RS4's costing many, many $ more
















// Howzer


----------



## StaringBack (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (Howzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Howzer* »_Hi everyone,
mayby I can show you another one from Sweden. This one is a real sleeper from tuner ACE Competition. Its an Octavia 4X4 with over 300 hp and a suspension system to die for! In a test that a magazine did it was faster around the track than tuned RS4's costing many, many $ more
















// Howzer

That is HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTT.


----------



## El Mariachi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (StaringBack)*

I own a skoda fabia 1.4 16valve, w00t probably the most basic skoda posted here
























I sold my Corrado VR6 for this










_Modified by El Mariachi at 2:01 AM 8-26-2005_


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (El Mariachi)*

nice 1 m8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif like uur number plate







and u let ur other half drive?


----------



## El Mariachi (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (octav.ed)*

yeah, I trust her completely... or something. But not that day though








Skoda really has to make this car
















the dash looks cool, weird, but cool


----------



## Howzer (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (El Mariachi)*

The Tudor is really nice but although it says 2005 in the pictures it is an old showcar that led up to the Skoda Superb. It will not be built








We had a meeting here in Sweden again. Here is a picture with some of the cars


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (Howzer)*

that was a good turnout in sweden m8. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif pity they didnt build the tuder







thats 1 classy lookin car.


----------



## VRSIXXER (Jan 4, 2005)

some of them look hot! others are to familyish.


----------



## RipperMan (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Howzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Howzer* »_The Tudor is really nice but although it says 2005 in the pictures it is an old showcar that led up to the Skoda Superb. It will not be built









We had a meeting here in Sweden again. Here is a picture with some of the cars









i have seen people who have done this (the black door protectors and stuff) to their jettas, its a great look - i am probably gonna do it if i didnt have a midnight blue one :-(
when i get my silver, prepare for blackerisation, and aluminium detailing on the inside (Y)


----------



## Walter.Grun (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Helloooo? Does anyone actually own one of these? (tiiger)*

Does anyone actually own one of these?

































































skoda 903


----------



## Walter.Grun (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Helloooo? Does anyone actually own one of these? (Walter.Grun)*

Super Sport Ferat Vampire car


----------



## Walter.Grun (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Helloooo? Does anyone actually own one of these? (Walter.Grun)*

Skoda little Porsche


----------



## Walter.Grun (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Helloooo? Does anyone actually own one of these? (Walter.Grun)*

from autosoviet...........
...............In the three pics above, the last racing evolution of the Skoda with rear engine: the "130 LR" of the 1984, strictly derived from the normal sedan, but boosted up to 130 hp/8000 rpm, for a max speed (according to the gearbox) of 220 km/h! It seems a quite humble in comparison with "monsters" as Lancia Delta "S4" and others...but it's only appearance: in fact, for many years, the rear-engine Skoda cars won the rally class up to 1300 cc., beating Opel, Fiat, Peugeot and many other Western cars. In Italy there is a proverb: "l'abito non fa il monaco", the dress doesn't make the priest...this means that the appearance is not all!


----------



## Walter.Grun (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Helloooo? Does anyone actually own one of these? (Walter.Grun)*

nice skoda 110 R









nice skoda 130 RS








skoda 110 R








skoda 100 ...... mayby








skoda shark?








two skodas .............. amazing























Ja, ja ..... Das ist Skoda


----------



## tobbi (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Helloooo? Does anyone actually own one of these? (tiiger)*

I used to have one. Skoda Fabia '00 1.4 with a few changes:








Sold it and got the Golf GTi instead. 
- tobbi


----------



## Akebono (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: Helloooo? Does anyone actually own one of these? (tobbi)*

I own one. 2001 Fabia. Here's a picture of "her" in the great Romanian outdoors:


----------



## Akebono (Sep 22, 2004)

@tobbi: It seems that you and I have had the same wheels. Funny coincidence since they are not stock.


----------



## RipperMan (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (Akebono)*

skodas had SUCH a bad rep in europe and especially england - i rmember the big joke was "man your car is a skoda!"
skoda was synonymous with crapness...
now - its not that way - its relaly a great marketing story... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to skoda


----------



## PetRaN (Mar 17, 2004)

*older skodas..*

















1957 Škoda 1100 OHC, typ 968 (<600kg, >220km/h)


----------



## zx6-guy29 (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (octav.ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *octav.ed* »_yes mate i own one its a skoda octavia tdi 130 bhp ive had it remapped its now 170bhp very good cars reliable good build v w bought it about 8years ago from skoda [europe] im from belfast northern ireland thousands here lot of private taxi drivers own them [cabs]









I have a 2001 Passat TDI PD (this should be the same motor that is in you Skoda; it is also 130 ps) how did you go about getting it re-mapped? I am very interested, would be great for the autobahn.


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (zx6-guy29)*

i got mine done by company called revo,but if u check out briskoda on the net there are 5 or 6 other companys can remap them more.







worth checkin out







prices vary a lot.







enjoy it if u do get a remap m8 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

some great pictures being posted.any 1 else got some?


----------



## DP Race Tech (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: (octav.ed)*

_octav.ed in da house:
come on lads must b others out there with good taste show us your cars_
As you already seen there's a bunch of Skodas in Sweden sadly most of them way to Rice for my taste but still a fair number of styled & tuned Skodas around....
Beeing an _Old School_ Hot Rod, Custom & Chopper builder as well as an Aprilia dealer I needed a _Shop Hack_ to haul around bikes, trash and stuff in, yes a fat Chevy PickUp would look boss but the way gas prizes are going here in Sweden it would be financial scuicide to get something like that so I picked up a 2000 Skoda PickUp from a carpenter gone belly up, it's the 1.3L alu(East)block, pushrod 55hp motor, a mizer but no killer. The car had some rust spots so a repaint was in the books but somewhere along the line I decided to go Retro Rod with the truck. A grey primer paintjob was laid down, tried to find some sport springs for the truck but no go so off came a couple or rounds on the stock springs to slam it, sadly it bottoms out with a bike in the back so next spring it will be fitted with Air Ride in the rear and if I can find something easy to fit for the front I will do that to. A call to Håkan at Mooneyes Sweden landed a huge box of stuff, Moon Discs, antenna balls, Foot gas pedal, Gear knob, bolts, stickers & stuff. Salatullens Bil sourced a set of Seat Ibiza TDI steelies in 6x15" (5.5x13" stock) and our Road Racing Team tire sponsor, Bridgestone sponsored with a set of 175-55-15 Smart tires. The look is loooow primered with a Hot Rod twist, I promiss some pix of it as soon as everything is in place but right now the project is in "Winter Mode" with snow tires on, rubber mats in just waiting for the snow to start falling and since it's my daily driver the next faze will have to wait untill spring rolls around.....
A real bad phone-pic just after it was painted:








There's another cool project on these little trucks in Sweden and that's the famous Skoda PG's diesel drag race truck, quite cool looking with see through engine lid, black paint, fat rims a deffintie attitude, it did a 13,96 162,55 kph down the 1/4 mile and is the fastest diesel in Sweden, some pix of it......








































Nice little truck but not my cup of tea, mine has more of a _Rat Stylz_ look to it and since it will be used as a Shop Hack I don't have to be that carefull with it. The Skoda PickUp was sold here in Sweden from 1995 to 2000 and from 1998 to 2003 (if I remeber right) it was also available as the VW Caddy, same car other stickers.....
Am I the only Skoda PickUp owner here?????


_Modified by DP Race Tech at 12:41 PM 10-11-2005_


----------



## cariza (Jun 5, 2001)

Hello, I just purchased a Skoda Octavia A5 and wanted to lower the ride height. Anybody now if the lowering springs they sell the A5 jetta will fit the A5 octavia?? Also, my octavia is a 1.9 tdi, what company can I call to do a program for the computer?


----------



## GTI017 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (El Mariachi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Mariachi* »_I own a skoda fabia 1.4 16valve, w00t probably the most basic skoda posted here


























_Modified by El Mariachi at 2:01 AM 8-26-2005_

My cousin that lives in the Dominican Republic has one of those... i rode in it when i was down there in April http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rhodes2012 (Oct 14, 2005)

what can you guys tell me about an 89 135 gli, information seems to be sketchy, i've heard their really rare, especially the fuel injected ones... anyone know a good place for info?


----------



## Sven850 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: (Rhodes2012)*


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (Sven850)*

blimy thats a well built car u got m8. you have a truck balanced on top


----------



## Lareneg (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: (Sven850)*

My dad used to have Octavia (I) 1,8 slx. It was fun to drive. Still the Octavia I starts to look bit old. 
The octavia II looks very nice, especially the RS version. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for SKODA!


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (Lareneg)*

had a test drive in the new vrs octavia 3weeks ago.







200bph







awesome new car. looks great in blue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im sure it will sell well.







pity its not a diesel.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dubsport Jan (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes my uncle owns a 1.9TDI .. fast and efficient to say the least


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (Dubsport Jan)*

i have a octavia elegance 130 bhp.







now putting out 170 bhp.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kilpijoki (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (octav.ed)*

Here's my baby
Fabia vRS








http://tinypic.com/qnjs61.jpg 
http://i2.tinypic.com/oua1k1.jpg 
131bhp/310nm, 0-100km/h 9.6s.
Note! pics containing winter tyres size 15", for summertime 16" ones.


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (kilpijoki)*

nice picture m8.







should of put your fog lights on.







when are u going 2 get it remapped?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kilpijoki (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (octav.ed)*

Here's one with fogs on








http://tinypic.com/qnjt52.jpg
Remap...well maybe this summer, but definately I'm gonna do it. Fun starts there


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (kilpijoki)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif yea looks a lot better with the fogs on m8.







are u a member of http://www.briskoda.net ? some nice fabia vrs on there.


----------



## kilpijoki (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (octav.ed)*

Yes, I'm a freedom member.


----------



## octav.ed (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: (kilpijoki)*

hi. from a fellow briskodian.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (octav.ed)*

I own a 2005 Fabia 16V. Here's a couple of pics:


----------



## Six13racer. (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: (kilpijoki)*

wishing i had the money to import a tuned one, how sick that would be. nice cars everyone.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

*Re: Helloooo? Does anyone actually own one of these? (tiiger)*

Howdy.


----------



## gabr!el (Apr 10, 2006)

This is my car 
I love this car !1.9tdi 105 hp


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Six13racer.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Six13racer.* »_wishing i had the money to import a tuned one, how sick that would be.

This is a question I will have in a couple of years, ordering a new Octavia RS very soon (just waiting for MY 2007) and thinking about taking it to the US after I'm done here in Germany. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (RipperMan)*








http://i32.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg


----------



## Benny The Jetta (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: (Benny The Jetta)*


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

So? Definitly no Skoda.


----------

